# Used Books



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know a good place in Durban to buy used books? Either online or in store. I live in North Beach, Durban.


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

MaryR said:


> Does anyone know a good place in Durban to buy used books? Either online or in store. I live in North Beach, Durban.


Hi MaryR,

You may want to have a look here.

Failing that local SPCA's tend to have a reasonable collection. We have a good second hand bookshop here in Hillcrest, if you're willing to make the trip I'll find out the details although I'm sure you would find a similar shop closer to Durban North.


----------

